# Financial software - what do you use for your martial arts school?



## Ceicei

What kind of software do you use to handle your school's finances?  How user-friendly is it?  Why do you prefer that software?  Any others that you dislike and why?  

Thanks!

- Ceicei


----------



## DavidCC

We use "Studio martial Arts manager" which is an awkward title but it's not too bad.  The author is continuously upgrading ti, so that is nice.  but our favorite feature is that it is MS Access based, and so I am able to write our own custom functions and reports that make use of the same underlying data.

it has an extensive system for tracking attendance, rank requirements met, etc but we don't use any of that LOL.  We do make lots of use of the custom documents that we can setup and print out.


----------



## Ceicei

DavidCC said:


> We use "Studio martial Arts manager" which is an awkward title but it's not too bad. The author is continuously upgrading ti, so that is nice. but our favorite feature is that it is MS Access based, and so I am able to write our own custom functions and reports that make use of the same underlying data.
> 
> it has an extensive system for tracking attendance, rank requirements met, etc but we don't use any of that LOL. We do make lots of use of the custom documents that we can setup and print out.



So where would "Studio Martial Arts Manager" software be found?  How would that compare with Peachtree or Quickbooks?  Thank you.

- Ceicei


----------



## DavidCC

After seeing your similar post on KT, I realized you are looking for the book-keeping functionality.  This software focuses more on tracking students - personal info, progress, communication etc.  I don;t know if it even has any accounting features, if it does we don't use them - so I don;t know if it is what you are looking for.  but, here is the site:

http://www.cabinsoftware.com/StudioMAManager.htm


----------



## Ceicei

That link provided me with a 60-day free trial of the software.  I will do that and see what it has.  Thank you.

- Ceicei


----------



## Tarot

That seems like a pretty sweet program.  However I think the price is a little on the high side.  I can't help but wonder if there's something similiar out there that isn't so expensive.


----------



## ajs1976

Does anyone else have any other recommendations for software?  I'm trying to help my instructor find some.  He has tried MartialClass, but was having issues with the program locking up.

Anyone use quickbooks to manage a school?  I think it will be good for the accounting end, but I don't think it work for the student management side.


----------



## bushidomartialarts

quickbooks is fair accounting, although i've heard nothing but horror stories about the upcoming revision.  trouble is, quickbooks is built for power and has so many functions our little 'ol dojos don't need that it's pretty hard to use.

on the subject of studio management software, i had a terrible experience with champion's way.  seriously.  i've made worse decisions than that, but only when a woman was involved.


----------



## IWishToLearn

I'm waiting for someone to write a program that IS NOT MS Access based specifically for the martial arts. I hate access .


----------



## toejoe2k

Tarot said:


> That seems like a pretty sweet program. However I think the price is a little on the high side. I can't help but wonder if there's something similiar out there that isn't so expensive.


 
I think that's a pretty sweet price for a database with an industry specific, decent front-end.


----------



## Andrew Green

toejoe2k said:


> I think that's a pretty sweet price for a database with an industry specific, decent front-end.



Yes, it's definitely a reasonable price, however:

Due to the recent unexpected passing        of Alan Mason, Cabin Software will no longer be able to provide product        support.  We deeply regret having to make this decision.  All        products will be sold here out with a 20% discount with the understanding        that they are no longer supported.  Cabin Software will be closing        down on December 30th.

Based on that I'd caution against this specific piece of software.


----------



## DavidCC

We've tried to get the source code so I could support it but they are unresponsive.


----------



## kempo7

I use a program called MAS. I have used it for four years and love it.
You can find out about it at championsway.com


----------



## Balrog

Posting to a zombie thread, but....

We use Quickbooks for the accounting and we absolutely love it.  It's easy to use.  The most work comes in the initial configuration, as it will make you think about how your business operates, but that's never a bad thing.


----------



## Indie12

Does the studio Martial Arts manager also keep track of individual training records? DUES, financial records, and are there any programs that I could self program for custom purposes?


----------

